# Air pockets/binding? What went wrong with my salami?



## aram (Mar 31, 2016)

hey folks,

these went in on the 22nd of Feb so they've been drying for a little over a month. Took one out yesterday cut into it and this is what i saw! What is happening here?













image1.JPG



__ aram
__ Mar 31, 2016






The flavor is good and it lost about 35% in weight. the outside is a little dryer (having issues with case hardening) but what i don't understand are these air pockets. these are collagen casings so i stuffed them really tight. its like the meat shrunk and pulled away from itself. can anyone figure out why this happened?


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm thinking you didn't have a good initial bind and maybe drying to fast. As the out side dried the center pulled away? That's my guess anyways.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 31, 2016)

Are you using a temp and humidity controlled Curing Cabinet? If you are just hanging it a room in the house, Beirut humidity currently is 56% which is low. If that RH is typical, that's the reason for the case hardening. I am not sure what you are showing is an air pocket. Keeping out air is easy with a well and solid packed dedicated Sausage Stuffer. It can be done stuffing with a ginder but that requires the grinder is constantly and consistently filled so there is a steady air free flow of meat. This is somewhat difficult but made easier with a second person feeding the meat steadily...JJ


----------



## aram (Apr 1, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> I'm thinking you didn't have a good initial bind and maybe drying to fast. As the out side dried the center pulled away? That's my guess anyways.


That could be a reason. some of the meat was frozen when i took it out of the freezer so maybe it didn't all come together. i waited till it thawed but some chunks must have been frozen. i didnt notice anything getting stuck in the stuffer so i assumed it was ok.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Are you using a temp and humidity controlled Curing Cabinet? If you are just hanging it a room in the house, Beirut humidity currently is 56% which is low. If that RH is typical, that's the reason for the case hardening. I am not sure what you are showing is an air pocket. Keeping out air is easy with a well and solid packed dedicated Sausage Stuffer. It can be done stuffing with a ginder but that requires the grinder is constantly and consistently filled so there is a steady air free flow of meat. This is somewhat difficult but made easier with a second person feeding the meat steadily...JJ


i use a controlled curing cabinet with a humidifier AND a dehumidifier so it doesn't overshoot in either direction. when the cold air fan turns on the humidity immediately drops down by 10 percent for a couple of minutes but then it shoots right back up as the air is redistributed in the chamber and the humidifier turns on. i knew case hardening might be an issue especially that it's my first time doing a wide diameter salami so i kept the humidity high for quite a while longer than i thought is required.


----------

